# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Saki Hikari HG VS FD Primo Plus

## lombok_koi

share pengalaman pribadi untuk 2 pakan ini donk om2 sekalian.. ini 2 high growth favourite kayanya.. klo hi-silk kan udah d bahas skrang giliran kedua pakan ini..

klo menurut forum d negeri tetangga FD ini cukup kasi dikit grownya udah bagus + air jg gk kotor klo saki katanya buat air rada kuning.. apa itu bener??

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> ganti ikan lebih cepet juga membantu grow juga om... hahahahhaa


Nah bner nih, kalo ikannya udah keliatan mentok langsung lelang ganti yg baru hahahah

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> Thx u inputnya om donny n om tiny. Grownya sih blm mentok ya. Water change rutin 5% daily om. 
> Skrg ini lg nyobain ko****i. Grownya luar biasa cepet cmn air kotor aja. Very soon bakalan ada lelang paket hemat ckk kolam udah mulai kliatan terlalu padat. Bak ukur dari om dodo lg otw



Wihh ditunggu om lelanganya

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

> saya blng yang bagus 4 kali sehari om


Kalau di GO kok biasanya  5-6 x ya om. Mohon suhu2 turunkan ilmunya. Yg paling ideal untuk pertumbuhan koi pemberian makan berapa kali sehari?

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

